# Looking for a DDR/Czech line GSD breeder reasonably close to Texas



## Dry-fly (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi guys, I read through several of the recent posts in this section hoping to find my question already answered...sorry to pester with another "recommendation" thread. Anyway, we're in the DFW, Texas area but I'm willing to travel. We got burned with a local breeder once and I won't consider anyone again without a recommendation. Looking for a DDR, Czech, possibly W. German working line. I'm new here and can't PM yet, but feel free to message me if preferred.

Thanks!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dry-fly said:


> Hi guys, I read through several of the recent posts in this section hoping to find my question already answered...sorry to pester with another "recommendation" thread. Anyway, we're in the DFW, Texas area but I'm willing to travel. We got burned with a local breeder once and I won't consider anyone again without a recommendation. Looking for a DDR, Czech, possibly W. German working line. I'm new here and can't PM yet, but feel free to message me if preferred.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/684161-ddr-czech-breeders-recommendations.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

A repeat of the L litter is due next week from Traumwolfen.....have seen several pups from dam, Ebene, Journey - sired by Jagr Wolfstraum, recently IPO2 with V scores....L litter pups here are very nice....and had a litter from same sire, Komet Wolfstraum.....very very stable, solid pups - I have one myself....


Lee


----------



## Dry-fly (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you guys for the info!


----------



## Dry-fly (Feb 5, 2012)

Do these guys ring a bell with anyone? 

http://sudenblick.com/Puppies.html


----------



## Dry-fly (Feb 5, 2012)

Or these folks?
http://www.wundergsd.com/contact-us.html


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you looking for a dog to do something specific?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

A few of us here in Texas have pups from Wendelin in Quebec. Really amazing dogs.


----------



## Dry-fly (Feb 5, 2012)

This would be a companion for our 3yo, male GSD.... as well as us! Family protection, etc.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I never get a dog, for my dog. You want them to get along of course, but they're for me, not each other. You already have one, so that gives you some perspective on them. I'd still say though, that instead of thinking about czech, ddr, etc, spend some time meeting people and seeing their dogs. See how the dogs match up with how they're described, in your opinion. Everything is relative to what you'll like and want to live with, whether the description is accurate or not.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

Sent you a PM


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm jumping on this so late youmay have already found a dog but I have not been on here in awhile and just sawit. I have a sudenblick dog. We love her. Tonya does a lot of differentactivities with her dogs. She has titled several in schutzhund and is now on thedock dive circuit which looks like a blast. She has had some dogs doing weightpulling too. She is very active and committed to producing good activedogs that are companions but can also be competitive if you want to pushthat. Mine had here CGC and loves people. She is also social withother dogs. Her dogs are all tested PennHipped and/or OFA. She also had the DM and Cardio cleared. Mine is Safari Vom Sudenblick. We are having the PennHip done next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2017)

The brother of my dog just got sent to Huston, TX from our breeder. She’s a pro. Wolvesden Kennel near Ottawa, Ontario Can. It’s kinda close to Texas lol . Great choice of a DDR/ Czech . Exciting times!!!


----------

